# how to design gear box????



## mahmoud kwafy (24 مايو 2013)

how i can design gear box? plewase give me more examples


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 يونيو 2013)

اولآ حضرتك بتشوف نسبة التخفيض يعنى السرعة الخارجة من الموتور وداخلة على الجيربوكس والجيربوكس هايخرج كام input speed / Output Speed
ثانيآ هاتشوف هاتخرج السرعه دى على كام مرحلة اى على كام مجموعه يعنى ممكن تقسم الratio
وبعد كدة تختار التروس عن طريق عدد ألأسنان ولأقطار وتختار نوع الترس


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 يونيو 2013)

*اتفضل يابشمهندس

https://www.google.com.eg/search?as..._occt=any&safe=images&as_filetype=&as_rights=
*
​


----------

